# No Trespassing/Guard Dogs



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Well I was talking to my neighbor and he said that even if someone trespasses on your property in an enclosed area(fence), if your dog bites them, they can sue you. I live in a neighborhood with ignorant ass kids, obviously b-more.. Anyway, my neighbors both have enclosed fences and I have an attachment fence that just connects from my house to both of there's so no one can cross. The kids like to jump over my fence and it's deteriorating the quality of the fence and it's not doing what it's supposed to do, keep these kids out. Anyway, I am thinking of getting a dog but if I do that, I will enclose my fence 1st that way the dog can't get out, only bite things that cross over. Well, I've heard about landowners getting sued for setting up traps on their own property from people trespassing, but I think a dog and a trap is different as long as you have a fence and a sign beware of dog.

This seems of my only option except putting a gun to these kids faces and holding em until the cops get here but I dunno..

Also what type of dog should I get? I was thinking of

German Shepard
Boxer
Doverment Pincher
Pitbull if it's legal
Some mixed breed aggressive dog..

I live with 2 cats and 3 other women so I need a dog to protect them while I'm not around. I'm thinking of a puppy 1st because some dogs will chase the cats around but if it grows up with them, chances will be better.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Even if they are tresspassing and your dog bites them, you're liable. Good luck getting the local cops to enforce tresspassing, it won't happen. Cops hate property rights in the first place, so they sure won't help you with yours. If you get a dog, get one the will bark and run around alot, but probably won't actually bite somebody. I have a boxer, and she fits the bill: barks, runs around, looks tough enough, but really wouldn't hurt anybody.
If you really fear for the people that you live with, then either move somewhere safer, or train them in self defense, armed and unarmed.


----------



## bustersmom (May 2, 2007)

you usually dont even need fencing in many states. if they are within your property lines, and you dog jumps out or gets out somehow, you are liable! i have a pitbull that is very much bark but no bite. she looks aggressive and can clear 10ft fences without effort (most alert, driven pitbulls can get out of anything unless leashed down with chains). most dogs are no bark and only bite. if you really want a GOOD security dog that wont hurt anyone, i suggest a chihuahua or other terrier breed. they will bark til they literally look like they are going to pass out. haha.. IM SERIOUS! i have a chihuahua and pomeranian that i left at my parents place that will drool at the sight of trespassers. my pit will just growl, investigate and jump for joy at the sight of children. do not get a dog for the sole purpose of scaring other people because its usually a disaster waiting to happen. they are not security dogs.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nothing is more intimidating than a pair of dobermans.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^Zues and Apollo for their names right?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Pitbulls do NOT make good guard dogs... Despite the intense media coverage of them attacking i am sure your pitbull would rather play with then attack a trespassers.. Although thinking about it now, that makes a good point. I guess a bully breed dog would be a good option, they can be intimidating looking which is what you want.....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

timmy said:


> Pitbulls do NOT make good guard dogs... Despite the intense media coverage of them attacking i am sure your pitbull would rather play with then attack a trespassers.. Although thinking about it now, that makes a good point. I guess a bully breed dog would be a good option, they can be intimidating looking which is what you want.....


i agree. my 2 red nose pits wouldn't hurt a soul in the world. they would happily greet strangers in my backyard


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Coat the top of the fence with automotive never seize, It's a bitch to get off your hands and will stop most idiots from hopping your fence..
As for a dog, Bouvier des Flandres


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

timmy said:


> Pitbulls do NOT make good guard dogs... Despite the intense media coverage of them attacking i am sure your pitbull would rather play with then attack a trespassers.. Although thinking about it now, that makes a good point. I guess a bully breed dog would be a good option, they can be intimidating looking which is what you want.....


Good Pitbulls are horrible guard dogs, alhough 1 in 10 proves to be the exception. Hands down, the best guard dog per size is the Belgian Malinois, as they have not been overbred like German Shepards and Rotts. If you don't want a man-stopper, get an Australian Shepard or Border Collie, which are great with kids and very smart about who poses trouble.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I got sharks with laser beams I could let you borrow.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Get a couple of chihuahuas, these high strung little dogs make awesome alarms. Barking dogs can be iritating and make trespassers nervous. You should post no trespassing sings around your property, you know to CYA.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

anythang big and black seems to freak out people that dont know dogs well...

p.s anyone got any ideas as to whats a rare bully style dog? um movin out right soon and i wanta blow some money on a fancy lookin rare dog any ideas TINKERBELLE?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

^^^^If you've got the room and experience then a Dogo Argentino


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

get a mastiff.....i think that fits what you want in a dog


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

medium to large dogs that have pointed ears and are dark in color are the most intimadating for people. Studies have proven this. Most of the time the presence of a dog with the characteristics listed above is enough to keep people off or away from your property. Do you have kids? Do you have experience with aggressive type dogs?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i like rhodesian ridgebacks for this reason.

when someone breaks into your house or yard, they never attack. they will grow and systematically herd the intruder into a corner. where the dog sits down and watches them until the owner comes.

i know a few ppl with rhodesian ridgebacks and 2 of the ppl's dogs have done this.

they litterally back the intruder into a corner and will wait there until someone comes. if the intruder tries to move, the dog bares its teeth and growls.

obviously some training is needed, but its something they seem to do pretty naturally.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Puff said:


> i like rhodesian ridgebacks for this reason.
> 
> when someone breaks into your house or yard, they never attack. they will grow and systematically herd the intruder into a corner. where the dog sits down and watches them until the owner comes.
> 
> ...


That seems like a sensible idea if you have a trainer familiar with those types of dogs. Also ask how much time you'll spend exercising the dog. A lot of guarding breeds are high-energy. If you're lacking on time, you need the more laid back type.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

b_ack51 said:


> I got sharks with laser beams I could let you borrow.


can i borrow??:laugh:


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

when you have this pair snarling and barking at you even my best mates that dog sit for us ring me to let me know they will be here any min and to just tell the dogs they would be there soon lol all I say Is wheres uncle Rob or whoever it is and they are happy wagging tails but dont let yourself into our garden i dred to think what would happen with the GSD but I must say she has took 4 years training to be like she is and my big lad that ive only had for 1 year just runs around barking and looking the part not knowing whats really going on lol because he is still in training (he was in a state when we got him and hes took ALOT of work and love)









2nd took on camera phone.









But if you want a dog that will protect your property and those close to you,you have to know that THE DOG WONT TEACH ITS SELF.
It take alot of time and effort to get a guard dog that you arenot worried about turning on your close ones if they need to tell him/her off when they are older/bigger maybe even heavyer than them (depending on breed) Ive had the battles with BIG rescue dogs that dont want to be told even if your trying to just help them!

please dont just get a dog for the wrong reasons and let it get wild (please dont take offence to this as ive never met you and i have no opinion of you what so ever im just looking ahead at a potetial rescure/rehab dog)
But if you want a rare breed the Dogue De Bordeaux wins hands down i have always loved this breed and i think i will always own one.
Good luck on the dog/puppy


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

That Bordeaux is sweet looking.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Fargo said:


> That Bordeaux is sweet looking.


Thank you, I dont seem to have many good pics of him on my pc but would you be scared of this...


















bearing in mind hes around 60kg at just under 2 1/2yrs old and we could see all his ribs and back bone a year ago! 
But hes a great deterant to anyone coming round lol


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

sharpees are excellent guard dogs


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

aww man um in love with Dogue de Bordeaux dogs ... i love there eyes i wonder what a pup would cost from a good breeder in canada?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

this is my fav dog of all time anyone on this site own one?


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

cueball said:


> this is my fav dog of all time anyone on this site own one?


Yeah that is what mine is above dude. Dogue de Bordeaux


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what did you pay for him and did he have papers to inked?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

I've never actually seen a Canis Panther, but I think they're cool as sh*t.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I like pitbulls my self they are awesome family dogs if you get them when they are puppies... The ones I have they would not hurt know one unless they are on some dumb sh*t yea know... But as long as you have it posted about guard dog on duty where they can see it you should not be held reliable but you might want to check with your local laws about that


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Pitbulls are awesome, too.








.








.








.


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Get a rott or a mastiff. If the dog even barks it freaks people out. But its all about the dogs personality and most dogs are very very happy and playful. My aunt has a rott the thing is huge! Its soo shy though it justs wants to play all day. She has the same problem as you it justs that the kids mess around with the dog like throw rocks at the fence. Its bark is crazy loud. So is a mastiff my dads friend has one. Its kinda nice its going through a nipping stage and dam that hurts when he gets you! 
And yea if the dog bites someone its your fault and you could get into some serious trouble. Just get a electric fence. Or barbed wire. I think that might be illegal though.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Inked- your house sounds like ours.

when a friend comes over the smart ones call ahead of time. the stupid ones walk right in. in the back of their minds they know that the dogs wont attack them, but just the barking freaks them out.

neither of our dogs are viscous, but they SOUND viscous. altho they WOULD f*ck someone up if they didnt know them or could sense my gf was scared.

one time we called a cab to go out to the bar. doorbell rings, dogs freak out barking. i open the door, and noone is there. i thought it was some kid f*cking around, but right when i went to close the door i heard a guy say "please...no dog....i cab!".

the cabbie was hiding behind a bush out in our yard, on his knees hunched over. it was hard not to laugh.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

WHATEVER you get, don't get it for the wrong reasons. Don't buy a dog to make it 'mean' to make the kids go away- TRAIN the dog properly. If its a breed that is known for schutzhund work, do yourself a favor and train the dog for schutzhund, get a beginner's title, and guess what? that crap goes a LONG way if you end up with a lawsuit on your hands.... "officer my dog is a trained, titled schutzhund dog. he was doing what he was properly trained to do".

A dog from the pound that is about 40lbs and barks whenever it is alerted to intruders is often a lot more effective than a silent Rottie that is made mean and bites the kid landing you with a lawsuit.



cueball said:


> anythang big and black seems to freak out people that dont know dogs well...
> 
> p.s anyone got any ideas as to whats a rare bully style dog? um movin out right soon and i wanta blow some money on a fancy lookin rare dog any ideas TINKERBELLE?


what size? because right now i'm MADLY in love with staffordshire bull terriers- like the staffies you're used to seeing, only with like 1/2 the leg which makes their heads look 2x bigger (FABULOUS temperaments too).

plain ole' Bull Terriers aren't that common anymore, and they're freaking amazing dogs, temperament and looks wise. Get a standard sized male with a big old crank on him (the dome on their roman nose), and its an impressive looking dog.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Don't get a sloth. Even if you find a mean one,
they're too slow to pursue tresspassers.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

lmao that was a good one bullsnake


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Check out the Cane Corso








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Check out the Cane Corso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is one of these that comes to handling class as a 'rare' breed... She is a VERY nervous dog and very hard to predict what she'll do next (she has even lunged for me once when I was trying to move her around the ring). If you are not experianced with large, powerful breeds, this is NOT the breed to start with.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> *Coat the top of the fence with automotive never seize, It's a bitch to get off your hands and will stop most idiots from hopping your fence..*
> As for a dog, Bouvier des Flandres


That is a good and effective idea!!

When I was young a bunch of kids used to hang out in front of the pizzaria which was next to a liquor store. The liquor store has a split rail fence that everyone would sit on and the owner would always run out and chase the kids away.

Well, he smeared the fence with what seemed like a mixture of tar and axle grease. It was a real bitch to get off your hands, and nearly impossible to get off your cloths..

PROBLEM SOLVED....

Smear some greasy, hard to remove crap across the fence. I gaurantee they will stop climbing over it....


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Hell yea that is a great idea and you won't get sued


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Just get a dog that leaves big piles...the kids will get tired of getting poo on their shoes.









Seriously though, don't get a dog just to scare kids away.

I'm a big fan of GSDs. I've got a 7 year old black female and even though I know she won't attack just for trespassing, strangers don't (I'd hate to see what she would do if someone tried to harm a family member). Most people think she is a he, and her bark is intimidating...combine that with her hackles going up and white teeth with black fur and I have yet to see a stranger stay on the front porch when I answer the door with her. They make great family dogs as long as they are treated right (as do most dogs).

Here she is being a door stop:


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

That is a nice looking dog


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Pitbullmike said:


> Hell yea that is a great idea and you won't get sued


:nod:

WAAAAA Oficer... I was jumping over this guys fence and ruined my cloths WAAAAA

If you want to get a dog for a pet, by all means do so, but don't get a dog to handle some fence jumpers....


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Get a Westie


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Tibs said:


> Get a Westie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the kind of dog im getting when I buy a house...

I have wanted one for years!!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Get a Westie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a Great dog, I have had 2 Westies already and both had amazing personalities. They really liked fighting other dogs though which was troublesome at times. Vet said it was the Westie being "overly protective" haha


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

garybusey said:


> Get a Westie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a Great dog, I have had 2 Westies already and both had amazing personalities. They really liked fighting other dogs though which was troublesome at times. Vet said it was the Westie being "overly protective" haha
[/quote]

Naaaah. Westies are terriers and have terrier personalities. What they were doing is called sparring which is perfectly normal believe it or not.

My chihuahua studs do the same thing (they're supposed to have terrier like personalities too). Makes it a bit difficult to walk Dusty down the street if there are ANY male dogs around, although luckily Beau is a bit more reserved. They make great alert dogs if you've got intruders. They'll yap their heads off, but unless you socialize them wrong, Chihuahuas won't bite an intruder. They'll just hide and yap tons more.

This is Dusty, the more pushy, aggressive of the boys (also a WONDERUFL guard dog, he alerts to anything and everything.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Don't get a sloth. Even if you find a mean one,
> they're too slow to pursue tresspassers.


this made me LOL!!

and that Canis Panther looks just amazing!

i really whant a staff.bull. terrier, but in not shure seing how i like big dogs too.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I have a standard poodle and he's big and packs a mouthfull of large impressive teeth.
We couldn't be happier , no shedding and a great smart dog that is just over 60 lbs and still stands about 5 feet tall on his back legs.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

These two oughta keep the fuckers on the other side of the fence.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

^^^^^ All you had to do was post a picture of a tiger Fargo but instead you post it of one tiger mounting another one. Gotta love pfury


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Check out the Cane Corso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is be the next breed iim going to be looking into there was a few of them at the molosser breed rescue day i was at on sunday and man this guys 2 were so well trained he just put the leash in the dogs mouths opened the porta loo and went inside and the 2 dogs sat 1 either side i nearly fell over!!!!
Also the chap that did our home check for our bordeaux had 3 of them such lovley dogs with great temprament if brought up correctly.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bullmastiff would work best, it would pin them to the ground without mauling them.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

check_ya_self said:


> Bullmastiff would work best, it would pin them to the ground without mauling them.


I changed my car oil and my mom took the sludge from my car oil and wiped it on the fence. Hope they have fun with that. I was thinking of a bull mastiff and this kid said get an English Mastiff, they are much larger and can be around 210lbs or so. Ofcourse the dog would be a pet first, guard 2nd. I love animals and I would train it well. If you think trying to train dogs is hard, try training a cat lol.

i was leaning towards a boxer at first, look at my name..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I love the Cane Corso-When conditions are right-I will own one-

Now some of the best guard dogs I have seen(besides professionally trained) have been chows or shar pei's-


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> I was thinking of a bull mastiff and this kid said get an English Mastiff, they are much larger and can be around 210lbs or so. Ofcourse the dog would be a pet first, guard 2nd. I love animals and I would train it well. If you think trying to train dogs is hard, try training a cat lol.
> 
> i was leaning towards a boxer at first, look at my name..


Boxers are too friendly. You really don't need an English Mastiff. They're more for guarding Estates. The BullMastiff will work just fine.

Belgian Malinois and Bouviers however are still IMO the best guard dogs, although I'd like to look more into the BullMastiffs. One only need look at their track record doing police work and home protection.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

On the Bouvier, http://www.answers.com/topic/bouvier-des-flandres

Discrimination,



> A rare inherent quality of the breed is its ability to recognize between aggressive and non-aggressive behavior and re-act accordingly.[1]


Hates Nazis,



> Adolf Hitler was deciding on a breed of guard dog for the Third Reich to use. Having heard of the Bouvier's strengths and abilities, Hitler requested to meet this dog. When Hitler reached out his hand, the Bouvier snapped at him, biting his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi, If you really want a guard dog take a look at a "Presa Canario". Best guard dog ever.. Take a look at some vids on youtube and you´ll see how they work. I own a 1 year old female Presa and she´s got a big guarding instinct.


----------



## HAYMAC (Mar 11, 2007)

i had really good guard dogs.. they were 2 full blooded AKITAS.. really mean but they listen perfect would protect me and my house till death..and those dog are really smart.


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

Rottweilers ARE THE BEST!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Fargo said:


> On the Bouvier, http://www.answers.com/topic/bouvier-des-flandres
> 
> Discrimination,
> 
> ...


there was even a rumour that the dog bit hitler right on the ballsack, but obviously not proven. just read about it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2007)

The grease/tar on the fence idea sounds pretty good.

When I was in summer school, they banned smoking on the school grounds, so we used to walk across the street and sit on some guy's split-rail fence and smoke. Well, the guy eventually put some kind of black, sooty material on the fence and we never touhed that fence again.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my buddy has a presa canario/ dogo argentino mix. she is a f*cking amazing looking dog. great personality, but has killed a cat or two









it's her one downfall. other than that she is amazing. but he rescued her, so she was probably never raised around cats as a small puppy (he got her pretty young tho).


----------



## PEY (Feb 14, 2006)

OOPS...Sorry for those cats. Presas have a strong prey instinct, "Presa" means "prey" in spanish. They are really nice dogs and very intelligent but the most important thing is that a Presa is breed for guarding and protection. Breeders of Presa canario take good care about it and their goal is to achive good guarding dogs. As I said I own a female Presa and she is the sweetest thing you can imagen but they need a lot of discipline, otherwise they can become quite stubborn and also dangerous.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> ^^^Zues and Apollo for their names right?



















I have an Akita.. people are very scared of her..

But ya, little terriers and chiwawa (/sp) bark so much at people, there is no better alarm than one of those dogs


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> ^^^Zues and Apollo for their names right?



















I have an Akita.. people are very scared of her..

But ya, little terriers and chiwawa (/sp) bark so much at people, there is no better alarm than one of those dogs
[/quote]

Yeah, but the Jack Russel will sound the alarm and dive bomb the intruder.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

^^I forgot about 'ole Jack! I agree


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea they are pretty good ankle biters


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Go with a pair of Dobes. I used to have one and spent a lot of time with it. I trained it myself to become aggresive and dangerous to anybody except me. I was the only one who could get near it. My dad and uncles could not touch it. Would attack on my command.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I know I used to a have a pair of pits one was realy aggressive the other was realy nice and the aggressive one had to go because I met the GF and he always wanted to attack her didn't even train him like that just the way he was but I would go with pitbulls and raise it with love and it will respect your family and you


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

our two mutts intimidate the hell out of ppl (i know i already said that)

my point is:

adopt a dog. it will love you even more because it knows you rescued it, and it will mess anyone up that wants to get at you. from the dogs ive rescued vs the dogs ive purchased, the adopted ones are always more protective.

plus you can feel good about yourself because you saved a dog from possible death.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

Froogle said:


> Rottweilers ARE THE BEST!












looks good, naturally protective, very loud and very effective


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you fellaz ,,,,,! your makin me look up dog breeders.. i cant wait till next month when i move out um ordering somthin rare(for god sakes around here i got a boxer and everyone thinks it a milllion dollor dog wait till i get one of them turner and hoch dogs...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

cueball sometimes u crack me up dude..









bordeax or french mastifs are great dogs.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Doktordet said:


> Go with a pair of Dobes. I used to have one and spent a lot of time with it. I trained it myself to become aggresive and dangerous to anybody except me. I was the only one who could get near it. My dad and uncles could not touch it. Would attack on my command.


Wouldn't that put the original posters family in more danger? If they had a dog that was dangerous to anyone who got near it.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

cueball said:


> cueball sometimes u crack me up dude..:laugh:
> 
> bordeax or french mastifs are great dogs.


lol. Dogue de Bordeaux i'm guessing you mean? I fell in love with them from that movie too... Then I met one in person. They weren't kidding when they showed him drooling EVERYWHERE. Awesome dogs though, great personalities. The one I met loved having his ears scratched, he was such a goofball. Within 2 minutes of me petting him he had laid down and rolled over so I could rub his belly.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i wonder if there a over priced dog? what would i have to pay ya think tinkabelle?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

cueball said:


> i wonder if there a over priced dog? what would i have to pay ya think tinkabelle?


expect $1800-2000 for a pet quality Dogue de Bordeaux. I'd say I wouldn't pay any more than like $3000.

By the way... you'll want one that is FCI registered. Its really the only legit. registry that recognizes the breed I think


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wow thats a lot of moola..! wouldn t the dogs already come registered and with the hips checked and all that good stuff?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

This was my uncles dog. great and protective of everyone in the family, but as soon as someone else came around and we didnt let him know he was ok. man did he snap. you see a dog like this barking and running towards you, anyone with half a mind and want to keep there balls would run like F&CK!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Although they don't look particularly mean, I've heard the most naturally territorial and aggresive dogs
are the Cauasian Shepherds from Russia.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this guy is enough protection for our house. ppl steer clear of our yard. he's the friendliest dog though...just extremely vocal.

its more his size that scares the sh*t out of ppl though. one person thought i was walking a black bear one night.lmfao!!

EXTREMELY protective of my girlfriend though, which i am fine with.

the pics kind of show his size. about 32-34" at the shoulder. our other dog is about 50-55lbs...so that shows the size.lol. he's way bigger looking with his hair though. when we got him shaved we noticed how long his legs are. not the same intimidation factor when he has stilts for legs.hahahaha. great dog though. and he was rescued


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> cueball sometimes u crack me up dude..:laugh:
> 
> bordeax or french mastifs are great dogs.


lol. Dogue de Bordeaux i'm guessing you mean? I fell in love with them from that movie too... Then I met one in person. They weren't kidding when they showed him drooling EVERYWHERE. Awesome dogs though, great personalities. The one I met loved having his ears scratched, he was such a goofball. Within 2 minutes of me petting him he had laid down and rolled over so I could rub his belly.
[/quote]

LOL was it my DDB you met then Tink hes the biggest softy, the drool is only bad if hes had a drink or hes eaten
hes so so loyal he acts like ive been away for a month every time i come home from work.
but he can be very head strong so you have to nip every bad habit strait in the bud! Or he would just take over at his size.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Although they don't look particularly mean, I've heard the most naturally territorial and aggresive dogs
> are the Cauasian Shepherds from Russia.


Those dogs are brutal guards but have a bit much of the independent spirit, as do many of those European mountain dogs bred to guard herds. The nature of their jobs requires a certain independence of mind.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

You need to ask yourself, what is it that i want, A man stopper, or An alarm , if you want a man stopper then get a Bandog, they were built to stop a man , or a chahauhau they were built to make noise. The choice is yours. >>>>>>>>>BUT DONT GET A PITBULL>>>> we are already is dealing with BSL thanks.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Tinkerbelle said:


> cueball sometimes u crack me up dude..:laugh:
> 
> bordeax or french mastifs are great dogs.


lol. Dogue de Bordeaux i'm guessing you mean? I fell in love with them from that movie too... Then I met one in person. They weren't kidding when they showed him drooling EVERYWHERE. Awesome dogs though, great personalities. The one I met loved having his ears scratched, he was such a goofball. Within 2 minutes of me petting him he had laid down and rolled over so I could rub his belly.
[/quote]

yeah how did you guess??
my buddy has one, about 2 and a half years old now. the best thing about him is that he never drools, i mean never.
gets alot of attention from random people on the streets. people seems naturally curious abut this breed.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

I was talking about the bandoggie, not the dogue de bordeaux, did you know that the -dogue-- was created for dog fighting, i also new the man who owned the dogs that played in the movie tuner an hooch, that was also two dogues that played that part. no but the BANDOG is somthing totoly different.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> I was talking about the bandoggie, not the dogue de bordeaux, did you know that the -dogue-- was created for dog fighting, i also new the man who owned the dogs that played in the movie tuner an hooch, that was also two dogues that played that part. no but the BANDOG is somthing totoly different.


The Dogue was not bred for fighting it was bred to gaurd the vinyards(sp?) in France to keep out wild boar and other big animals/humans that wanted to eat/steal the grapes and they were a favorite to the kings of france as a loyal companion back in the very early ages.

COrey I know what you mean man i have had people stop there cars and come over to find out where they can get one lol and when we are at the pub everyone wants to know what he is (there has been 2 people in 1 year to get his breed right and one of them was an 11 year old kid lol)


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

The first was to guard the yards an the estate, when the people got bord , then they began to match them with other dogs , bears , an even cougers. The one famous match was with a dogue named Cajun, an with that heritege thats the reason that the dogue is 95% agressive with other animals.


----------

